# Shar Pei Updates



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

I know I know...
I've been slacking. No pictures lately. 
Been very busy! 


Here is the crew (two pups really are growing eh!!)


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

How old are they now...the wrinkles are just so funny. They look like they still need to grow into their skins!  And I think they need new beds don't you???


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

I took a picture of their toys recently ... OMG I had nooo idea there were so many!


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

Rinaldo is 3 months old, Pickles is 3 1/2 - 4 months old and Chloe is 15 months old 
haha yeh that "bed" Chloe is sleeping on is a cat tent ... it unzippers for cats to get in...well Chloe has other plans LOL


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

Rinaldo was REALLLLLLY tempted to go into the river ... he almost did but thank god he didn't that would be a cold walk home lol .. he'll love it in the spring/summer


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

Pickles isnt a fan of winter ... his hair is short. Even with a jacket he hates it. Getting better though!


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

I never realized how beautiful shar pei's eyes are. They are gorgeous. Could you post more of the faces up close, please.


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

Everyone likes to sleep with Brenda. The cat. LOL She demands it to be that way.






















This is demanding Brenda ... lol in case you wanted a close up


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Ok, great!!!! Now I have to add them as one of my favorite breeds. I just want to smoosh my face in theirs.


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

There's Chloe at the bottom lol ... see this sign and know you are near Chloe, Pickles and Rinaldo LOL


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

This was Chloe around when I first got her:











And now:











Same goofy face, bigger body LOL


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

Your dogs look like they have alot of fun together. My aunt and uncle used to have a sharpei named Tara. She was a blast. Great looking dogs and cute cat.


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks 
They do have a blast, they love running around in the woods!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

i missed them faces!!!! absolutely adorable


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

I just love the pictures of them all snuggled up together!!


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

They love snuggling


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

I love those pics!!! What happy happy happy babies!!!
Nessa


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

I love their big hippopotamus mouths  give a kiss to your cuties for me


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

Will do 

haha


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow, Chloe is gorgeous And your whole crew looks like they get along so well, your so lucky! It's chaos over here with 1 dog and 3 cats!! ....Mainly from the 3 cats


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

We are back again!

Look at how much they have grown!!!!! LOL

Everyone is good, Pickles has a luxating patella and is waiting for surgery, Chloe is still having her fevers, and Rinaldo just had surgery on his eye because he had an ulcer (still has a cone on and still healing!)

Enjoy some updated pics


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

and pictures taken yesterday!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I was wondering where you and your pack had been! Oh my, everyone has grown up!!  What a gorgeous pack


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

REAL Shar Peis! I LOVE them!

(Don't tell Alvin I implied he isn't real...)


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone ... yup all grown up! Well....Rinaldo has some filling out to do. 
I also started rollerblading with them last fall. I would take all three out at a time. Now though we know Pickles has a luxating patella so he is excluded ... Rinaldo will be all healed up by spring I am sure. So only be Rinaldo and Chloe rollerblading, can you tell we can't wait for spring!??!?! lol


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

Actually here is a video of Chloe and I roller blading at the end of January. We had a bizarre warm day of 10 degrees C. So Chloe and I went out ... Rinaldo had just had surgery on his ulcer so he was not allowed out. 



Chloe rollerblading


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

more!!! haha these were taken today


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Aw, It was lovely looking at your Peibies. =] I miss mine so much.. Chloe has such a sweet looking face. =]] aww, this thread got me all teary-eyed!


----------

